# 2 Water Lines Under Belly



## mikeliisa (Dec 30, 2007)

We are new outbackers. We bought our '03 21RS used and therefore do not know what is stock and what is new.

the tt has 2 white capped water lines under the belly. I have opened both thinking that this will drain the fresh tank but it did not copmpletely do so. Is one of the lines for a compressor attachment?

your thoughts are appreciated!

cheers from BC


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Those would be the low point drains. One is for the hot line and the other is for the cold line. The fresh water drain is under the tank. The tank should be in close proximity to the city water and gravity fill. Here is a picture of the low point drains on our 03 25rss http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8529 the hot and cold are next to each other and the tank drain is next to the tire on the left side. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've found it difficult to remove the OEM values (to drain and winterize). If you can find a replacement, I'd do that. It will make working with these low point drains a lot easier.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to OutBackers. To blow out the lines with a compressor you will need a http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2273 adapter and it is threaded into the city water hookup. Turn the outlet pressure to 35/40lbs on your compressor or you could damage the water lines. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi M and L
















and Congrats on your 21rs! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------

